# Ladies need your opinion



## RacerX (Jun 13, 2011)

My wife (of 23 years) wears these foot (or toe) stockings that look like lingerie with lace - you know the one's. Anyway, she wears these to work everyday, and I was wondering if this is OK for the office? Anything I should read into this, or am I just being foolish? Another thing, it seems to me that she puts a lot of effort into getting dressed and looking (and smelling) just right. Anything there, or again, am I just feeling insecure?
Thanks!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it new behavior or has she always behaved this way?
Does she dress up for you as well or wears sweats and sneaks when home?


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Is it new behavior or has she always behaved this way?
> Does she dress up for you as well or wears sweats and sneaks when home?


^ This. And if this is outside her normal behavior, it might not necessarily mean anything bad. I know I used to flub around with my looks for a while, but when I got back into wanting to take care of myself I put more effort into how I look...
Though usually I don't wear those sort of stockings outside the house  unless its Halloween... But living in a college town I do see quite a few women sporting those on a daily basis.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends on the office environment and where you live, what the trends are.
Does she normally go with the latest style...
Sounds like they have got your attention - maybe that's the point!

You know what used to get to me?
Anyt time I tried to look attractive just because I wanted to, my H would accuse me of dressing up to go see someone, without any other reason other than if I was going to dress up it apparently had to be to go out with him, not to go to work, not to go to the gym (i.e. showering to go to the gym after we'd had intercourse - of COURSE I am going to do that, you think I want scent of semen wafting off of me in the weight room????) If I wasn't with him then I was expected it seems, to look dumpy, so that it wouldn't interfer with his sense of security.

Not saying that this is the case with you and your W, but from my experience, sometimes dressing up and looking great is just about doing it because you can.

If your W's legs are of the kind that look good in this kind of stocking and it is the trend/style and not too sl*tty looking, why not just appreciate it. You could ask her to take a photo of her legs under her office desk, with her skirt hiked up. 

It COULD BE that you are missing the gift of imagination that she is giving you every morning when she leaves for work. And, so long as the stockings are still on and smelling like her and only her when she returns home, this show of style could be only for your benefit. For all you know, she takes them off as soon as she gets in the car. 

I paint my toenails red and wear cougar-print open-toed heeled sandals, but it has nothing to do with fidelity, just playing around style-wise.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally like to look nice at work. And smell good. Nothing worse than looking like a slob.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm assuming they're okay for her office if she's managed to wear them everyday. I agree with the others that if it's a sudden change you may want to look into it a little further. Keep in mind that it could still be a simple change in style.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RacerX (Jun 13, 2011)

Ladies, thank you all so much for your opinions - it REALLY matters to me! Since I have no female friends that I can reach out to on issues like this, your input helps. Your advice is well noted. 
All the best,
John


----------

